# Alphafunding and Help Indie Developers thread



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 2, 2011)

Inspired by the FOSS Donation List, this thread has been created to encourage gamers to invest in Alphafunding and help upcoming Indie developers to get funds to deliver their awesome games. 
Feel free to suggest any Indie project that needs Alphafunding and donation. Also post your experiences.

Have a look here to get started - Alphafunding for Indie Games news - Desura | Desura


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

Have a look if anyone's interested:-


bundlelytic


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

@Skud how do you find all these bundles man? That one looks good but is not of much use to me.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

With the help of a bit old school thing - RSS Feeds.  Yeah, not much use for me too. They had quite a few bundles previously also (like during Japan earthquake afair), but they have a set price and while the earlier bundles had useful software, I have most of them so never really purchased anything.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

Anyone's interested in supporting this project?

Wasteland 2 by inXile entertainment - Kickstarter




> Wasteland 2 is the direct sequel to the first ever post-apocalyptic computer RPG. The original Wasteland was the inspiration for the FALLOUT series of games. IGN named it one of the top 25 PC games of all time, Computer Gaming World named it the Adventure Game of the year in 1988, and it was short-listed for inclusion in the Smithsonian Institution’s current “Art of the Computer Game” exhibition.
> 
> This is probably the last chance for a Wasteland sequel.  We have tried to pitch this game multiple times to game publishers, but they’ve balked. They don’t think there’s any interest in a solid, old school type of game.  This is our shot at proving them wrong. And more importantly this could help bring back an entire genre of RPGs.
> 
> ...




At the time of writing, $229,017 out of $900,000 has been raised already. You have 34 more days to donate/pre-order. You can pledge as less as $1, but to get the game you need to pledge at least $15. What's more it will be a DRM free copy.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sold already. But this will violate my no game buying pledge.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

Me too in a similar situation. But that game will be released in Oct 2013; think we can go ahead.

PS: Halfway mark reached already. Guess they are gonna get more than their target. Better to book the game at $15, rather than buying it at $50.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to support the game. Let's see.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

Wasteland 2..hmm. I'm thirsting for another game like Fallout 3. And this game just might be what I want. Gotta think about it.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

No then Wasteland 2 is not for you. Its a turn based top down RPG. More strategy than action. Original wasteland led to the development of fallout 1 & 2. Fallout 3 is quite unlike the originals.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

Oh drat!   I'll wait for Fallout 4 then.


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: FOSS Donation List*

The good news is that you are definitely going to see Wasteland 2 in action. The target of $900,000 has been reached in less than 48 hours.  Just goes to show again, PC gamers are eager to spend on games, if its really worth it. $1.5 million should be reached without much problem, so you are going to get Linux and Mac version too.

And the project still has 32 days to end. :cheers:

Edited a few posts and delete one. Thread now looks clean.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Since I don't have a credit card, ill buy this on April 17. Unless someone here is willing to buy it for me, I'll transfer the amount on April 17 when the card is charged.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

I can help you. 

Drop a PM if you want.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. Let me clear some funds, no hurry I suppose?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2012)

what is Indie Developer? Indian developers?


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Independent. 



Krow said:


> Thanks. Let me clear some funds, no hurry I suppose?




Not at all, in any case it will be charged only on or after April 17.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> what is Indie Developer? Indian developers?



Did you read section description for Indie games? Its above this thread.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Another one:

The Banner Saga by Stoic - Kickstarter




> *What is The Banner Saga?*
> 
> Short answer: role-playing meets turn-based strategy, wrapped into an adventure mini-series about vikings.
> 
> ...




Announcement trailer:-

[YOUTUBE]YupzBYxsgow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

> Fallout: New Vegas developer Obsidian is putting together a Kickstarter project. Nothing is known about it though, just that it’s coming. “No news yet except we’re still working on it,” the studio tweeted in response to a fan earlier today.



Looks like a new era of game development is about to start: Ask your fans what they want, raise funds from them in form of pre-order, deliver. A win-win situation for both developers and gamers. This may help lots of studios to prevent closing down.

And they say PC Gamers don't want to pay for their games. LOL...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2012)

If its fallout-3-like  then 

*i.imgur.com/yZeZB.jpg


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

Most probably it will be like Fallout. But cool down, there's nothing concrete so far, just a hint.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmm....we'll wait then.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

The most interesting kickstarter project as far as bounties are concerned:-

Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective Adventure Mysteries by David Marsh &mdash; Kickstarter

Pledge $9 and you will get these 9 adventures in PC or Mac:-

*www.zojoi.com/kick/tier1b.jpg

At $30, you will get them at your iOS or Android device also.

Above this, get yourself featured in a specially recreated 1889 edition of London Times, or become a reporter of the same newspaper, this poster,

*www.zojoi.com/kick/tier4a.jpg

see your name in London directory, become a game character, copies of Sherlock Holmes board games etc.

Being a long time ardent follower of Sherlock Holmes (hate the word fan), feeling greedy. But Sherlock Holmes games...


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

And then, they just keep coming. After the success of Double Fine Adventure, it looks like devs have got a newer platform to fund their games. Delaware St. John is calling funds for their 4th game named Asylum of the Lost. It's a horror point-and-click adventure game which will sport real-time 3D graphics.

Check here:-

Delaware St. John 4: Asylum of The Lost by Bryan Wiegele &mdash; Kickstarter

You can find more about the devs and their earlier 3 games here:-

Delaware St. John


In other news, "realistic squad-based tactical shooter" Takedown has been successfully funded. But unlike devs, here they intend to invite private investment to fully develop the game. Devs of this game has some of the finest games under their belt like Rainbow Six, Rainbow Six Rogue Spear, Ghost Recon, Ghost Recon 2, GRAW, F.E.A.R., Condemned, and World of Tanks.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Some more interesting projects at Kickstarter:-

*Shadowrun Returns*



> A proposed revival of the classic pen-and-paper game and console RPG series.
> 
> Merging high fantasy and cyberpunk, Shadowrun spawned a number of spinoff products in the '90s, including a pair of fondly remembered RPGs for the Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis. Its creator FASA Studio folded in 2007, following the unfortunate release of a competitive first-person shooter set in the Shadowrun universe.
> 
> ...




Next up is *Jane Jensen's Pinkerton Road: "A Year of Adventure"*



> Pinkerton Road is the new game studio started by game veterans Jane Jensen and Robert Holmes. Our focus is 3rd person adventure games for PC and tablet with rich stories, gorgeous art and seamlessly fun play.  The studio will use a new model, "Community Supported Gaming" (CSG) to fund and develop their games.
> 
> Jane is known for games with complex, dark plotlines. She created the Gabriel Knight adventure game series at Sierra On-Line and the recent Gray Matter.  And in the past eight years, she designed and directed leading casual games including Women’s Murder Club, Dying for Daylight and Deadtime Stories at Oberon Media/I-Play Studio.  Now she's returning to her roots and founding an adventure game studio.  Robert, Jane's husband, produced GK1 and has written music for many of Jane’s games.  His endlessly hip band, The Scarlet Furies, did the toe-tapping themes in Gray Matter and Dying for Daylight.
> 
> Again you have to part with $16 for one adventure in the season.




Finally there's *Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards: Reloaded*




> Several Sierra Online veterans have to reboot the Leisure Suit Larry franchise with a remake of the first game. The kickstarter has only been up for a day or two and they’ve already raised over $178k of their $500k.
> 
> Again the game will cost you $15, and you may choose from Steam or DRM Free version.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2012)

Pledged $15 to the wasteland project. 

*www.kickstarter.com/profile/jojothedragon

BTW, only 18 hrs left to kickstart this.


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2012)

Me too. Was interested in pledging for Sherlock Holmes, not for the game but for the goodies, but its seems nigh impossible to reach the target.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

Pledged $15 for Wasteland 2. I hope it will be like fallout 3 but better.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

*Nekro*



> *WHAT IS NEKRO?*
> 
> Nekro is an overhead, randomly generated action game about summoning evil forces of darkness to do your bidding!
> 
> ...




Looks promising.



*POLICE WARFARE*


A discussion thread is here at TDF:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155664-call-duty-police-warfare-fan-made.html

This is something interesting:-

IndieGames.com - The Weblog Star Command Dev Shares Realities of Costs after Kickstarter Funding




> When its Kickstarter campaign ended, the studio counted $36,967 in pledges, almost double the $20,000 it initially hoped to bring in to fund the Star Trek-esque sim RPG. However, around $2,000 of those pledges failed to transfer.
> 
> Kickstarter and Amazon Payments took their $3,000 cut from that amount, and then the company spent $10,000 on producing the incentives War Balloon promised backers, such as posters and shirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2012)

Carmageddon: Reincarnation by Stainless Games &mdash; Kickstarter

Carmaggeddon Sequel Could Crash Onto Linux


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carmageddon: Reincarnation by Stainless Games &mdash; Kickstarter



Have a lot of awesome memories of playing "Carmageddon II: Carpocalypse Now" on my relative's pen 3 PC and Windows 98. Used to spend endless hours completing the races by laps, but mostly by killing every other opponent. Used to give me a sense of accomplishment when I used to try those stunts, jumping from one highway to another, driving underwater and finding creative ways to blow up opponents and zombies!
Got stuck in maybe 7th or 8th's stage's final level. Had to leave it after that due to study commitments.  

I wish my best to "Stainless Games" for coming out with yet another sequel! I'm excited! 
Can't pay the pledge but am definitely buying it on steam when it comes out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2012)

It would actually come out to be cheaper to be pledging now than buying the game later.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2012)

^^  I am aware of the same.
But, I am sure my bank balance would increase manifold by the time this game comes out. So, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^  I am aware of the same.
> But, I am sure my bank balance would increase manifold by the time this game comes out. So, it wouldn't matter much.



Are you sure you'll have the time to play?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2012)

one more $15 pledge, and Carmageddon is a GO!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2012)

Successful. They crossed 600k. We'll have a Linux version now.


----------



## Marco Williams (Aug 3, 2012)

Our project  Orbital Blaster could use some help.  
Orbital Blaster: An on-rails Shooter for iOS/Android/OUYA by Marco Williams &mdash; Kickstarter

there are some good articles written about our company Hashbang Games on Figure Things Out

Game Demo: 
Orbital Blaster | prototype demo

If your interested, we could use your support.

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

Very interesting article on Kickstarter:-

When Kickstarters Fail [Feature]


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

A great read IMO Gamasutra: Steve Hunt's Blog - Beat Hazard Grosses $2 Million - A Sales Comparison


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2013)

Posting after a long time, this one looks good:-

PROJECT AWAKENED by Phosphor Games Studio &mdash; Kickstarter

This is a pretty old project (first surfaced way back in January 2011), and finally comes to Kickstarter as apparently no publisher shows any interest in what seems like a fresh and interesting idea. Basically, this is a game where you can build your character in any way you want in the backdrop of an immersive and ever-changing world. The game will be built up on Unreal Engine 4. The devs want $500,000 and at the time of writing about 43k has been pledged with 29 days to go.

You can read more here:-

Project Awakened REawakens courtesy of Kickstarter - Destructoid


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

Any promising Kickstarter going on?


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2014)

iirc kickstarter was hacked recently


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2014)

snap said:


> iirc kickstarter was hacked recently



That doesn't mean Kickstarter got "down". They have taken measures to counter the attacks in the future.


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

Steam Greenlight :: Hover : Revolt of Gamers

*www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/20umnz/crytek_announces_its_cryengineasaservice_program


----------

